# [ 2015 ] Anyway to Access Hot Weeks without a timeshare?



## dustenm (Jan 31, 2015)

I have been doing some timeshare week vacations from auctions I pickup at skyauction.com and really like the way you can travel staying in condos with lots of space and amenities.   I have also picked up some resortcerts certificates and use them for some good deals as well.

What I was wondering is there anyway to get access to some of those $49 or $99 Hot weeks or last minute condos without a timeshare ownership?  I don't mind a travel club if it is cheap enough but don't want to pay more then like $500 to signup for something.

I did see mentions of  Leisure Time Passport & West Gate Travel Club but cannot find a way to signup for them online or there costs.  Has anyone else had any luck finding access to the cheap hot weeks without a timeshare?  I just really don't want a timeshare because of all the extra cost and fees associated with them.

Thanks in advance for any information you may have.

Dusten


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 31, 2015)

Trading Places International has rentals that any one can rent. 

http://www.tradingplaces.com/rentals/hot-deals-weekly-stays


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 31, 2015)

daelive.com has bonus weeks as well - have to sign up, but free


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2015)

TUG has bargain rentals that anyone can rent:

Last Minute Rentals Forum:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 1, 2015)

There are so many web sites that you can rent a timeshare from with out buying into a timeshare resort.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Although Trading Places and DAE have rentals and are free to join, they still require you to own a timeshare in order to join so I don't think they would be an option.  The $49 and $99 hot weeks have very limited availability and I have only seen them offered in conjunction with an upgraded membership with ICE through SFX Diamond or the like.  It requires a timeshare plus a $2000+ for a 10 year to lifetime membership.  I have also seen it offered for a shorter time in conjunction with a developer purchase from Westgate.  None of these options are going to work for someone looking to just rent.


----------



## dustenm (Feb 1, 2015)

hudshut said:


> Trading Places International has rentals that any one can rent.
> 
> http://www.tradingplaces.com/rentals/hot-deals-weekly-stays



I did check there but only find weeks starting at $249 for a studio.  I can get weeks for $209 up to 3 bedrooms all the time so was just looking for the $49 & $99 deals.




Gophesjo said:


> daelive.com has bonus weeks as well - have to sign up, but free




I tried to signup but I see you need to be a timeshare owner or points owner to be a member of there site.




DeniseM said:


> TUG has bargain rentals that anyone can rent:
> 
> Last Minute Rentals Forum:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=45



They do but they are not cheap.  I was looking for under $200 deals since I currently get deals for $209 all the time.




pedro47 said:


> There are so many web sites that you can rent a timeshare from with out buying into a timeshare resort.



Yes, there are but not really cheap.




tschwa2 said:


> Although Trading Places and DAE have rentals and are free to join, they still require you to own a timeshare in order to join so I don't think they would be an option.  The $49 and $99 hot weeks have very limited availability and I have only seen them offered in conjunction with an upgraded membership with ICE through SFX Diamond or the like.  It requires a timeshare plus a $2000+ for a 10 year to lifetime membership.  I have also seen it offered for a shorter time in conjunction with a developer purchase from Westgate.  None of these options are going to work for someone looking to just rent.



I heard that RCI & II both offer Hot Weeks for low prices like $99.  So there are not many of them?  What about some of those vacation membership sites are any of those for real with the cheap condos?

I am thinking about possibly picking up a cheap timeshare just to get access to the RCI & II deals but don't really want to do this unless it going to give me access to some really good deals.  As I said I currently can get lots of RCI weeks for $209 even some that usually sell for $1500 to $2000 a week.  So unless owning a timeshare or joining a club gets be alot better deal I guess maybe I will just stick with the $209


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2015)

> I heard that RCI & II both offer Hot Weeks for low prices like $99. So there are not many of them? What about some of those vacation membership sites are any of those for real with the cheap condos?



I think it's rare to find a rental on RCI or II for $99 per week - certainly not nice properties.  $99 a night - yes, $99 a week - no.

Many of the vacation membership sites are just scams - we get constant complaints about them.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Interval offers platinum members the $49-$69 type weekly deals but only once or twice a year.  A few years back I got a 1 br in a Marriott Park City for $69 for the week but now at best you might get on off off season AC or Orlando studio for that price.  You need to own a TS and have a regular membership $89 plus a platinum $129 for the year.  I wouldn't buy in for the few weeks they get.  

RCI never goes below $199 although occasionally they may have a buy one get one free with prices starting around $265 for the first paid week.  

DAE occasionally has $99 for the week rentals for last minute weeks.

I would stick with what you are doing if you are happy with the times you can get and the level of accommodations you are getting.


----------



## dustenm (Feb 1, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I think it's rare to find a rental on RCI or II for $99 per week - certainly not nice properties.  $99 a night - yes, $99 a week - no.
> 
> Many of the vacation membership sites are just scams - we get constant complaints about them.




Yes, I read allot of reviews about many of them are not what they say they are & some of them are very expensive.  




tschwa2 said:


> Interval offers platinum members the $49-$69 type weekly deals but only once or twice a year.  A few years back I got a 1 br in a Marriott Park City for $69 for the week but now at best you might get on off off season AC or Orlando studio for that price.  You need to own a TS and have a regular membership $89 plus a platinum $129 for the year.  I wouldn't buy in for the few weeks they get.
> 
> RCI never goes below $199 although occasionally they may have a buy one get one free with prices starting around $265 for the first paid week.
> 
> ...




Ok, yes I think I will stick with what I am doing now.  I get some really great properties even some top of the line rci 5 star places.  I was just thinking if they offer me a rate of $209 without being a member that if I was a member the rates might be lower for the same weeks.   But if not there is no reason for me to become a timeshare owner.





Thanks everyone for your help & advice on this.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 1, 2015)

What would you consider to be you best 5 resorts you got for $209?
Resort, size, date and how long before check in where you able to confirm.


----------



## dustenm (Feb 1, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> What would you consider to be you best 5 resorts you got for $209?
> Resort, size, date and how long before check in where you able to confirm.





WYNDHAM GRAND DESERT   Las Vegas, NV    (1 bedroom full kitchen)

WYNDHAM SMOKY MOUNTAINS  SEVIERVILLE, TN, USA (2 bedroom full kitchen)

WYNDHAM RESORT AT FAIRFIELD GLADE  FAIRFIELD GLADE, TN (2 bedroom full kitchen

THE ST. GEORGE'S CLUB  ST. GEORGE, BERMUDA  (2 bedroom full kitchen)

Ocean Frontier Hideaway  Guana Cay, Bahamas (2 bedroom + 1 loft partial kitchen)


The 2 in TN I booked about 2 months in advance but could have been reserved longer in advance.

The Bermuda one I reserved about 3 weeks in advance and the Bahamas only 1 week in advance.

So they are last minute trips but I own my own business and can take last minute trips no problem so that does not bother me.  Actually I prefer not to plan too much in advance.


----------



## Seaport104 (Feb 1, 2015)

dustenm said:


> WYNDHAM GRAND DESERT   Las Vegas, NV    (1 bedroom full kitchen)
> 
> WYNDHAM SMOKY MOUNTAINS  SEVIERVILLE, TN, USA (2 bedroom full kitchen)
> 
> ...



Were these high season weeks? Those weeks seem to be RCI Last Call weeks but at $209, that price matches the lowest price for them for owners with RCI access (which you need a timeshare to join).


----------



## dustenm (Feb 1, 2015)

Seaport104 said:


> Were these high season weeks? Those weeks seem to be RCI Last Call weeks but at $209, that price matches the lowest price for them for owners with RCI access (which you need a timeshare to join).



No, they where not high season weeks so I am sure that is why they give them so low.  But I don't usually travel during high season so that's ok with me.

Yeah, it does look like it is the RCI Last Call weeks but also some other inventory as you can book up to 1 year out.  Also It does not matter if its a 1, 2 or 3 bedroom condo its still $209 vs with the last call I see the price goes depending on how many bedrooms the condo has.


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 1, 2015)

Try signing up for DAE Live again, as you do not need to own either a week or points to join.


----------



## dustenm (Feb 1, 2015)

Gophesjo said:


> Try signing up for DAE Live again, as you do not need to own either a week or points to join.



They must have changed this to make it so you need to be weeks or points owner now.  

Here is the page they give you after you click the link to confirm your account.

------

You have created a 'Temporary Membership' with DAE, you must add your ownership 
information within 6 hours to confirm your membership and begin transacting online. 

IMPORTANT NOTE: If ownership details are not provided, your account will expire and you will be unable to transact online with DAE. While your account has no ownership, you cannot HOLD or BOOK exchanges or bonus weeks.

Please add your ownership information NOW!!

Its important for DAE to have accurate information about the kind of vacation ownership you own, this information will simplify the process of banking a week online with Dial An Exchange
1. Please select the type of Vacation Ownership that you own from the options below. 
2. Once you have selected the type of ownership please proceed by pressing NEXT below.   (You can repeat this process to add additonal ownership at other resorts or even different types of ownerships.)


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess they did mae the change.  Thanks for confirming for all of us.


----------



## JPD (Feb 2, 2015)

It amazes me how someone will post a question as how to get use of a timeshare at a very discounted price. These are weeks that we bank and these companies sell for as much as they can get. I guess most already forgot about the lawsuit that was brought by some timeshare owners. Why are you directing that person as how to get over on the system that we pay for. The cost of the timeshare and the yearly maintenance fees really add up for us, just to allow someone to get a week at minimal costs. my family and I really enjoy timesharing, so why don't I get rid of my responsibility of ownership, and just start looking for a hot week. All of you give the best advice on timesharing, I learn something new every time I log on, I just think we shouldn't be giving advice on how to get something for basically nothing.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2015)

JPD said:


> Why are you directing that person as how to get over on the system that we pay for.



The exchange companies always end up with excess inventory.  People make deposits, and never make an exchange, and they just let their deposits expire.  We have people who post on TUG all the time telling us that they have been banking their timeshare for years, and never used it.  

In other words, the exchange companies have more deposits, than they do exchanges.

Would you prefer that these units just sit empty?


----------



## Here There (Feb 2, 2015)

dustenm said:


> ...is there anyway to get access to some of those $49 or $99 Hot weeks or last minute condos without a timeshare ownership?  I don't mind a travel club if it is cheap enough but don't want to pay more then like $500 to signup for something....



Look into RTX.travel.  Though they're primarily an exchange company, non-TS owners can join for free as Basic members without providing ownership information.  They have Getaway inventory listed under the Exchange, RTX Getaways, or Last Minute Deals tabs -- the latter featuring good deals within 30 days from travel date.  You can also pay $300 to upgrade to a Premium Plus level and rent Last Minute Deals for $99, $49, or even $29 a week.

Although their inventory is concentrated in the SE, they have a fair selection in other areas as well.  Examples:  With my upgraded membership, I could see a February Palm Springs unit for $298 and several in-season Santa Fe and Vancouver units (from VI inventory) for $499, which is much lower than my MF cost as a VI member.


----------



## lshpak (Feb 2, 2015)

Here There said:


> Look into RTX.travel.  Though they're primarily an exchange company, non-TS owners can join for free as Basic members without providing ownership information.  They have Getaway inventory listed under the Exchange, RTX Getaways, or Last Minute Deals tabs -- the latter featuring good deals within 30 days from travel date.  You can also pay $300 to upgrade to a Premium Plus level and rent Last Minute Deals for $99, $49, or even $29 a week.
> 
> Although their inventory is concentrated in the SE, they have a fair selection in other areas as well.  Examples:  With my upgraded membership, I could see a February Palm Springs unit for $298 and several in-season Santa Fe and Vancouver units (from VI inventory) for $499, which is much lower than my MF cost as a VI member.


$29 a week? Seems too good to be truth


----------



## dustenm (Feb 3, 2015)

Here There said:


> Look into RTX.travel.  Though they're primarily an exchange company, non-TS owners can join for free as Basic members without providing ownership information.  They have Getaway inventory listed under the Exchange, RTX Getaways, or Last Minute Deals tabs -- the latter featuring good deals within 30 days from travel date.  You can also pay $300 to upgrade to a Premium Plus level and rent Last Minute Deals for $99, $49, or even $29 a week.
> 
> Although their inventory is concentrated in the SE, they have a fair selection in other areas as well.  Examples:  With my upgraded membership, I could see a February Palm Springs unit for $298 and several in-season Santa Fe and Vancouver units (from VI inventory) for $499, which is much lower than my MF cost as a VI member.



Thanks I signed up with them and see they do have quite a bit of cheap weeks listed on there.  I am going to signup for the Premium Plus plan soon to be able to book at the cheap rates.






lshpak said:


> $29 a week? Seems too good to be truth



Yeap, they really do have $29, $39 and $49 weeks for Premium Plus members.

Here is just a few of the resorts I saw at the cheap prices.  Most where for a 1 bedroom condo but some where for 2 bedrooms.  Also I checked the resorts and most of them are not the best but for the cheap price you can't complain.

Escapes! To Hot Springs Village II  $29
Escapes! To Hot Springs Village I

Los Abrigados Resort and Spa $49

Coconut Malorie Resort  $49

Atlantic Beach III  $39
Atlantic Beach II

Escapes! To Bella Vista Village II $49

Peppertree At Tamarack  $49

Ellington at Wachesaw East - Phase I  $39

Southcape Resort  $49

The Park Regency  $49

Escapes! To Branson Yacht Club  $49


----------



## Here There (Feb 3, 2015)

lshpak said:


> $29 a week? Seems too good to be truth


You can see for yourself...here's a sample of 3 listings from their February inventory:


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Feb 3, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The exchange companies always end up with excess inventory.  People make deposits, and never make an exchange, and they just let their deposits expire.  We have people who post on TUG all the time telling us that they have been banking their timeshare for years, and never used it.
> 
> In other words, the exchange companies have more deposits, than they do exchanges.
> 
> Would you prefer that these units just sit empty?



Yes, the wear and tear to the property is not worth it. There will be higher  renovation costs down the road for being too liberal on empty rooms on low season.


----------



## hellolani (Feb 3, 2015)

*ICE platinum last minute weeks*

I've been trying to figure out if there is a way to book cheap weeks last minute as well.  I'm about to pop with baby number 2 so I just gave away my last week to take a bit of a hiatus from annual MFs while my kids are young.  I do plan on going back in, probably with SDO / II in another 5 years when they are both in school again.

The best rates I've been able to access have been around $99 to $399 for a week in a 1 to 2 BR through ICE Platinum rewards.  I had 2 years free membership given to me that were not revoked when I managed to rescind my purchase of a timeshare (on our honeymoon, go figure) and they were to Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay, booked about 8 weeks out from travel.  January dates in 2012.  I was no longer an owner but they didn't ask after I had registered and I didn't tell them.  I actually considered a longer term renewal for about $2K (can't remember, it might have been 20 years, or lifetime, or something like that) to keep access to the inventory as you could book with any name and credit card with no timeshare ownership (or just the one I had on file that they never checked) so it would have been nice to be able to offer the inventory to friends as well, but I didn't commit in the end.

Also, if you have a friend with RCI membership and they trust you, I've had someone let me log in to look at the last minute inventory that you can also book with a guest cert with your own CC, as someone mentioned, as low as $199 a week on sale.


----------



## Tia (Feb 10, 2015)

My question--

  Is it worth paying RCI it's membership fee annually for access to it's Last Minute Rentals as your only use?


----------



## Luanne (Nov 11, 2021)

HumblyNomadic said:


> I use the hot weeks for as low as $99 per week all the time through my travel club. I live as a nomad, so these deals are my bread and butter. The club I use is $497 per year or $2500 for 99 years unlimited access. It pays for itself quickly if you travel often enough, and you also get access to RCI unused inventory as well. I also own a travel agency and can access these weeks for clients who do not want a club membership, but then they are on average $75-$100 more per week.


Wow!  You managed to dig up a thread from 2015.


----------



## jabberwocky (Nov 11, 2021)

Shill alert!


----------

